# Favorite Dog Training Quotes - Thread?



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

It seems like there was a great thread awhile back with a bunch of quotes from Dog Trainers. I have tried the search feature, but I can 't seem to find it.

Can anyone help me find the thread?

If not, I would love to hear some of your favorite dog training quotes.

Travis


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

"We are not here to make friends, we are here to train retrievers. Now, be quiet and GUNS UP!"


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

The one I usually get told is "What exactly are you trying to accomplish here?" usually followed by "If that is your standard then carry on.If not I would do something about it."


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

"...keep your mouth shut, and show em a slick azzz ...." ..John Luther-College Station TX circa 1972


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

"The dog is doing fine, but lets take a minute or two to discuss the handler"...


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

"Don't worry about the guy with the $40,000 truck,he's got a $400 dog,worry about the guy with the $400 truck." Dennis Robbins


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Think my favorite one I actually read on here..Can't remember who said it-

_"Leave something in it for the dog"_


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

"My dog has never done that before"


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Everyone's a dog trainer, some are.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I've heard tons. Most of the time I'm on the wrong end of them. 

My sig has one of my favorites from Clay. There are numerous others from him that are very quotable too. He has a lot of them. 

As far as the one that rings clear of late (Not from Clay.).

"Do you want to run these dogs?"

"Sure." 

"Well go get a handler jacket on, grab your whistle, & leave your feelings off your shoulders.". Great quote. Very true. Soo much to learn regards.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> The one I usually get told is "What exactly are you trying to accomplish here?" usually followed by "If that is your standard then carry on.If not I would do something about it."


I get something along the lines of, Well we can't do much worse than that. :lol::lol:


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, that was painful to watch.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

rednek said:


> "My dog has never done that before"


:razz::razz:

I may have even used that one once or twice...who hasn't?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

My new favorite quote came from a recent thread. "Let's hide the birds on the ground not in the air". Very good advice.
Mark Land


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

"The amazing 2 legged dog to the line please" ( Dog not walking at heel)
"That is a very pretty dog" (Usually means, but it can't hunt worth a dang)


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites!!


If you train for total compliance, Your program will ultimately fail!!
If you train for total confidance your plan will ultimately Succeed!!

Mike Gould..... The Labrador Shooting Dog.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I may not have this exactly correct but..................

Do something, but whatever you do, don't do that!


----------



## DOG MAGNET (Feb 22, 2011)

"Don't set you test up too close to the tree's, that way they won't have anything to hang you from"


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

asked of an Open judge after the test dog smacked the test "....Judge :are you sure you have enough test there...."

five of the first six dogs then picked up on running the triple....


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Why is your dog over there, (reply from handler -I am not sure) why did you let him go there. 

Do something, even if it's wrong, just do something.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

"Yes, I see what you mean. Have you ever considered training him?"

"Dogs do what works for them"

Eug


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

"The easiest part of dog training...."

"...is the dog training."


----------



## sportlab89 (Mar 3, 2010)

Byron Musick said:


> "The dog is doing fine, but lets take a minute or two to discuss the handler"...


I have heard a similar one: "The dog passed, but what about the handler?"


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> Think my favorite one I actually read on here..Can't remember who said it-
> 
> _"*Leave something in it for the dog*"_


Rex Carr

Evan


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

"over and out of trouble, or back and back to your truck" P. Shoemaker


----------



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

These are a few I like.

Less noise and more poise.

Repeat the behavior until you get a habit.

You can put pressure on the dog, you can't take it back.

You own what you condone.

Anger is the enemy of instruction.

This one is my favorite. 
Money can buy you a fine dog, but only kindness can make him wag his tail.

I'm sure you have all seen these, I stole most of them off you guys, but I still like them.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

In reference to setting up marks "easy to find but hard to get too" Jim Van Engen

When handling on blinds "Don't let yourself get in a position to need a huge cast" Lardy

Know were your Flyer lands in case your dog doesnt-Lardy


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

I would rather have to slow a dog down than to have to kick him in the azz to make him go.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

I love this :

"Don't worry about the guy with the $40,000 truck,he's got a $400 dog,worry about the guy with the $400 truck." Dennis Robbins


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe it's just an off day...


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

"This is not my dog, I'm running him for someone else" as he tears down the holding blind!


----------



## godoggo (May 10, 2011)

My dog doesnt cheat water he has worked out the triple E " Einsteins effiiency equation" on how to return darn fast.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

" The guns are up....you just can't see em "


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

rednek said:


> "My dog has never done that before"


Hear that all the time when judging. Unfortunately, the usual response is "Well he did today."


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

As the dog goes past judge and handler to the line on a walk up, judge says "Who the hell is that dog hunting with".


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

a lab is born half trained; a beagle dies half trained


----------



## Osage Spider (Aug 1, 2011)

Question "Do you think we are only afforded one great dog in our lifetime?'' Reply "I sure hope not because I may have used up my luck on a horse."


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

labman63 said:


> "This is not my dog, I'm running him for someone else" as he tears down the holding blind!


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

"That's a very nice dog you got there and he's going to get you some nice placements some day..................."

[As the judge closes their book in the 3rd......]


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Hunting quote that pertains to training.

Hunting a pond last year with no cover around it so we take t-posts, blind material and zip ties out with us. Get there nice and early get the decoys out and spend a solid 30 minutes rounding up stick and driving t-posts and making the blind look good. Get set up...enjoy some coffee. Ducks are flooding into this place well before shooting time. 2 minutes after shooting time a group of 6 comes right in pretty as can be. Me and my buddy drop 3. Dog is on a stand in between my buddy and I so he can see over the blind for his marks. I look back and I can tell that if a mouse farted and it sounded like his name, Rayder woulda been off like a rocket. I slowly set my gun down lift the blind material up so he can go under and whisper his name..... dog blows off his stand almost knocks that over catches the blind material about chest high tears that off the t-post crashes through all the sticks, with the blind material still wrapped around him he gets to the first bird about 10 feet from the bank. Buddy looks at me like WTF just happened????

All I could say was, "Well...at least he didn't cheat the cover."


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

If your training is ever to truly improve, you must be willing to change. If you always do what you always did, you'll always get what you always got.

Evan


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

When a dog returned to an old fall.

Tongue firmly in cheek observer: "Well that's a good spot. Everytime he's been there, he's found a bird so why not go back."


When a dog took a dump in between marks.

Gallery member: "Well there goes his brains."


When handler loses sight of dog and doesn't know where the mark fell.

Handler: "Is that where the bird landed?"
Judge: "We'll see."


Handler to a pro-trainer at a HT.

Handler: "That sure looks like a confident dog."
Pro: "Yes, he's very confident but rarely correct."


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

"If you train a young dog for momentum, precision will arrive. If you train for precision, demanding perfection, momentum will depart."

Rex Carr


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

"It takes as long as it takes"
"You can't make a mistake by going too slow"


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Never brag on 'em till after they are dead.

Snakebit regards

Bubba


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

"Good luck passing your dog in the future"
....Snake in the grass....


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> "Good luck passing your dog in the future"
> ....Snake in the grass....


Sometimes I sense this, not sure why? Always fearful of saying the wrong thing and spoiling any future chances with training or testing!  I am sure this never happens!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

High powered young dog in an HRC finished test, "why didn't I pass?" 
"Your dog was just a little too much for me" ... judge

Dogs new registered name Just a Lil' too Much 
And he is now every time he passes we get laughs


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> "Good luck passing your dog in the future"
> ....Snake in the grass....


I want to hear the conversation before that quote I bet there were good ones in there, amazing how that snake gets around


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I want to hear the conversation before that quote I bet there were good ones in there, amazing how that snake gets around


 
Naw, I actually own a little piece of integrity......


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

To the Open Judges upon observing the land test prior to the test dog being ran: "Well, no one can accuse you guys of using too much real estate." Dick Greenleaf

In numerous conversations concerning Field Trial judging: "Go long if you don't know ****." Dan Jones


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

"Yellow is not a colour,it's a condition"


----------



## Golden6824 (Mar 28, 2010)

"Lack of attention is the root of all evil" Anne Marie Silverton


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

My alltime favorite:

"What the _uck?" 


I hear this all too often. :mrgreen:


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

My favorite told to me when I could have done something better in training but the dog carried me through:

"First rule of dog training is you need to be smarter than the dog."

Improves handler thought process quickly.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought of another one..."If you think that dog is as smart as you, your not giving yourself enough credit" J.Gunn


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

OK, this one's just too good to not share, even though it's about horses rather than dogs.

"If you really want a 100% dead broke, bomb-proof horse, make sure it takes quarters."


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Pro Coach to student:


*WHY DO I HAVE TO KEEP TELLIN YOU TO STAND STILL!????*

:razz::razz:

Gooser


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Bubba said:


> Never brag on 'em till after they are dead.
> 
> Snakebit regards
> 
> Bubba


Close, but I heard it as--
"Never brag on your dog unless its 2000 miles away or dead."

Joe


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Evan said:


> Rex Carr
> 
> Evan


Thank- you Mr. Graham...Nuthin' like some good _Rexology_ with breakfast..


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

My first pro when Im at the line


Damn son what ja do that for????


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

stonybrook said:


> When a dog returned to an old fall.
> 
> Tongue firmly in cheek observer: "Well that's a good spot. Everytime he's been there, he's found a bird so why not go back."
> 
> ...


Gawd, these are funny!


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

After a long discussion of why a high-priced, high-bred dog had failed to perform up to his billing, an old timer put his finger on it, "Apparently, he didn't read his own pedigree."


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you tried Ritalin?


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

HarryWilliams said:


> To the Open Judges upon observing the land test prior to the test dog being ran: "Well, no one can accuse you guys of using too much real estate." Dick Greenleaf
> 
> In numerous conversations concerning Field Trial judging: "Go long if you don't know ****." Dan Jones


This reminded me of a Qual I was watching. A long time pro showed up with his first dog and the judge asked if he had any questions. The pro, without skipping a beat said "No, it looks good. I'd heard this was the National Qualifying event." :razz:


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Paul Brown said:


> After a long discussion of why a high-priced, high-bred dog had failed to perform up to his billing, an old timer put his finger on it, "Apparently, he didn't read his own pedigree."


that's funny!!!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, this is some commentary on FB after a Master hunt test where I was behind a gun station all day, had not planned on it, forgot my hat, sunscreen and basically sun burned everything I had exposed. Anyway, I did not get the joke for months, but it was very true!!

Observer: "Congrats. Now how sun burned is your head?"

ByronKeith Musick "Ya! Actually not bad at all, went home Saturday, rubbed my head in Alo Vera goop, greased it up real good, woke up cool as a cucumber!!" ( I Lied)

Byron Musick "Next time I will not forget my HAT!!"

Observer: "Haha. I was thinking he is going to be feeling that. Yea that white hair was sticking out of the holding blind. Was that you blowing the duck call in the last series of master on Friday?"

Byron Musick "Master B, they had me behind a blind all day! My duck call skills stink, so that must have been me!"


Observer: "Hahaha. I was thinking. his dog must reallylike training days that's the only time she gets any retrieves. Hahahaha. Thanks for working the stations."

And I was thinking, gee, my dog's really do like training days!! It took several months for me to realize the comment was that my hunting skills must really suck based on the way I call in HT's, I am more likely to call in a buck in rut than a bird!! But at least I get the dog's attention!!


----------



## fishdogs (Sep 14, 2009)

"That dog just became self-employed..."

"train - don't complain"


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

That Dog Could Not Find A Pot Roast. On A Putting Green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dave Hare


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

"That dog couldn't find a cat in a phone booth."


----------



## systematicdog (Nov 5, 2016)

*Systematic Dog Training*



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I've heard tons. Most of the time I'm on the wrong end of them.
> 
> My sig has one of my favorites from Clay. There are numerous others from him that are very quotable too. He has a lot of them.
> 
> ...


This would have to be the number one mistake that many new dog owners make when trying to train their dog.


----------



## systematicdog (Nov 5, 2016)

A normal dog training classes would require you to take your dog at a specific time and it can be hard to maintain it for the seven or eight weeks needed to complete the course. There will be days when the times coincide with other important activities you need to do. With private trainers, you have the flexibility in appointments and you have the chance of setting up the most convenient time for you.


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

rednek said:


> "My dog has never done that before"



Classic!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

There are trainers that know, and trainers that don't know that they don't know.


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

"Your dog just ran a real nice blind, just that's not the blind we are running today."

When handlers ask how much latitude (can they move left or right once dog is sent, etc.) they have when running the blind. Judges' reply "You can move wherever you need to, but I'm judging the blind from here."

When the dog blows up in the third series mid-afternoon, "Well, looks like you can go ahead and feed and air."


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

systematicdog said:


> A normal dog training classes would require you to take your dog at a specific time and it can be hard to maintain it for the seven or eight weeks needed to complete the course. There will be days when the times coincide with other important activities you need to do. With private trainers, you have the flexibility in appointments and you have the chance of setting up the most convenient time for you.


^^^^ what is this person talking about ^^^^^^^^^^^

My favorite (5 years later)... 

"he/she's a good dog... she just (insert obnoxious behavior they want to get rid of)"


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

"you own what you condone" -Farmer is where I heard it 

"your looking for a dog that looks for the answer, not a way out"


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

When asked how the dog did (accomplished FT'er) after watching it put on a monster hunt....

"How did you do on that?"

"Just a little loop and straight over to the bird"


----------

